# Switching from test e to test c (same cycle)



## yogiart (Oct 23, 2017)

Did anybody try switching between both tests in the same cycle? for example: instead of doing test e for 10 weeks with deca, do test e with deca for 5 weeks then test c with deca for 5 weeks. I never tried test c but I am willing to experiment because I heard that switching compounds gets better results.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 23, 2017)

You most likely won't even tell the difference..


----------



## yogiart (Oct 24, 2017)

For someone like you or someone like me? I have not been on aas since 2006. Theoretically speaking, it should matter. Real world results, you might be right.


----------



## big_rich (Oct 26, 2017)

You won't notice any difference at all 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (Oct 30, 2017)

Not really noticeable unless you are scanning lab results...


----------

